# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >                                           رسائل نكت - رسائل استهبال - رسائل غرام

## بيسان

رسائل نكت 

غبي مع ولده دخلوا البقاله قال يبه أحب الكتكات. قال حبه ورجعه

===

خكري أبوه عطاه كتب دين. بعد اسبوع دخل على أبوه يقول خلاص أنا بتحجب

===

وحده قالت:كم هذا ياحجي.قال:اناوالله ماحجيت بس اعتمرت يعني قوللي ياعمري

===

نذل عطاه ابليس ورده ليش؟



عيد المعلم

===

غبي زوجته جابت توأم ذبحها ليش!!




قال الأول ابني الثاني ابن مين؟

===


رسائل استهبال 

من القائل..
لعنة الله على الصافي. ولماذا؟؟؟


أنا
لانهم جمعوا ابقار الدنيا ونسوك

===

انت انسان جميل
وحبوب
وعسل
ووسيم
دمك خفيف
اوه اسف غلطان بالرقم

===

ياقطعه من كيكه والصوت مزيكه وحبة ماكنتوشه صارت عليها هوشه كيف الحال

===

يلوموني


بحبك


يحسدوني

بخفة دمك


مايدرون إني متوهق فيك!!!

===

نصيحة محب - شف
نفسك وحاسبها - شف
غلطاتك وعدلها - شف
أحسن رسالة وأرسلها

===

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
9
10
ماشاءالله تعرف تعد

===

أبي منك:
نظرة

وبوسة


و 20 فلس حق الرسالة

===

ما فيه غيرك يسمع كلامي يا أعز اصدقائي





المرسل: ابليس

===

أحبك كثر حب الناس للخير وكثر ما غرد الطير وكثر ما طفشونا بجدة غير

===

رسائل غرام 

قالو ارفع راسك وشف القمر، مادروا ان القمر موطي راسه يقرأ الرساله!!

===

لك يد لو تمسح على الجرح يبرى
ولك عين لو تدمع في البحر يحلى

===

قالوا القمر يغيب اخر الشهر
قلت كذابين، الحين يرسلي رسالة

===

قرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقرقر
كثر قرقرت الهنود احبك

===

انزل تحت



الحين اطلع فوق



قلت فوق مو تحت



أموت في عنادك ياعسل

===

اتفقنا نكون اثنين
انا الرمش وانت العين
اذا مافرقنا القدر
ماتفرقنا البشر

===

أنا في السجن؟!




صادوني!




متسلل لقلبك!!




ومتلبس بحبك!

===

أيش الفرق بيني وبين أعز الناس

انا اكتب الرسايل واعز الناس يقراها

===

اذا مالت شمسك للمغيب وجلست تتذكر كل غالي وحبيب فاجعل لي من الذكرى نصيب

===

ارتجف قلبي




ضاعت مني القوة





الحلو يقرا رسالتي

===

حبيبي اذا نادا يلبي الطير
واذا سلم سلامه غير
واذا اقبل بشارة خير

===






مافي شي بس 
حبيت استمتع بنظرة عيونك ولمسة يدك

===

بشر اللي ينتظر يوم الفراق
قل تباعدنا ولايمكن نعود

===

يا بخت هالرسايل.. كل يوم تشوفك
وانا يا حسرة.. اتمنى ارسل عيوني لاجل تشوفك

===

شفتك من الحيرة عجزت اتكلم.. 
كيف القمر جاني على هيئة انسان!!

===

لا تدق علي هاليومين !! 
لاني طالع القمر حتى اقوله:



لا تشوف نفسك.. لقينا شبيهك!!

===

7+7=14
صح؟
حط يمين الناتج كلمة قمر
شفت الجملة الحلوة
هذا أنت

===

ما ودي ينكتب تم ارسال الرسالة..
ودي يكتبون تم ارسالي اليك!!

===

انا قايل من الاول
عمر الزين ما يكمل
تغير طبع محبوبي
وصاراليوم ما يسأل

===

ربما عجزت روحي ان تلقاك وعيني ان تراك لكن لن يعجز قلبي ان يحبك ويهواك

===

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يسلموا على المسجات الحلوة اختي 

مشكورة وماقصرتي 

عساكي على القوة 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## بيسان

مشكور

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

مشكور

----------


## بيسان

العفوو اخوي

----------


## نور الشمس

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مسيجات رااائعه

يعطيج العافيه بيسان

----------


## بيسان

الله يعااااااافيش خيتووو

ثنكس للمرور

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههههههههه 

ألف شكر لك خيووه بيسان ..

يسلمووا ع هالمشاركة الحلوووه ..

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه ..

دمتي بخير ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## عماد علي

ههههههههههههههههه حلوة المسجات والله.

----------

